# relatively small tortoise species



## rwb500

Hi everyone,

I've always wanted a tortoise and I am finally going to get one (or two or three). I need help deciding what species to focus my research on. here's my list of desired traits:

suited for indoor care (doesn't get huge)
does not need to hibernate
is attractive and keeps most of its attractive appearance with age
is relatively 'outgoing' (not shy or timid)
can be kept in a male-female pair or group of 3
is available for less than $300 each (if I'm getting a group of 3, less than $200 each)

please give me your best recommendations of species or groups of species that i should research. I've been keeping reef aquariums for years so i am very familiar with keeping delicate animals, but of course I plan to do a ton of reading before I get a tortoise. There's just so many species available I really need a starting point for my reading.

also, while you're here, could anyone tell me if some of the tortoise selling websites are quality businesses? Or would I be wise to stick with a local breeder?

Thanks!


----------



## Jacqui

The usual ones we would recommend are the Russians, the Greeks, and the Hermanns. Stars are a bit more difficult and a little more pricey then your wanting. Homes Hingebacks would also be a possibility.

None of the above HAVE to hibernate, that's a personal choice, all stay small, and am not sure what you think of as an attractive tortoise.  As for the shy thing, that's pretty much an individual personality rather then an entire group. Of the above, I have some outgoing and some not of each species. 

Once more there will be possible issues with relationships in any species of tortoises. I have good luck with pairs, trios, and groups, even among my Russians which tend to get a bad rap on aggressive behavior. Once more a lot is dependent upon your animals, if it's breeding season, the amount of space offered, ect.., Just remember ANY time you have more then one tortoise in one enclosure, you need to be ready to separate them. 

I do hope whatever type you decide on, that you strive to offer it atleast some time outside.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall

rwb500 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've always wanted a tortoise and I am finally going to get one (or two or three). I need help deciding what species to focus my research on. here's my list of desired traits:
> 
> suited for indoor care (doesn't get huge) - *Any of the European (Testudo) species...if possible, they're best housed outside during the warm part of the year, though. Under 12", tops, often under 8".*
> 
> does not need to hibernate - *No tortoise needs to hibernate in captivity, really.*
> 
> is attractive and keeps most of its attractive appearance with age - *Hermann's*
> 
> is relatively 'outgoing' (not shy or timid) -* Again, a Hermann's*
> 
> can be kept in a male-female pair or group of 3 - *No tortoise should be kept in a male-female pair (male tortoises get "excessively amorous", if you get my drift!)...male and at least 2 females (more is better)...otoh, tortoises, unless you plan to breed them, do perfectly fine solo.*
> is available for less than $300 each (if I'm getting a group of 3, less than $200 each) - *Hermann's. come late spring, can be had for about $150/per*
> 
> please give me your best recommendations of species or groups of species that i should research. I've been keeping reef aquariums for years so i am very familiar with keeping delicate animals, but of course I plan to do a ton of reading before I get a tortoise. There's just so many species available I really need a starting point for my reading.
> 
> also, while you're here, could anyone tell me if some of the tortoise selling websites are quality businesses? Or would I be wise to stick with a local breeder?*Highly recommend Underground Reptiles for young adult Hermann's and other tortoises.
> 
> Also, check our classifieds.*
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## ripper7777777

I'd say Hermann's also, there are a ton of great Tortoises to choose from but Hermanns seem to fit your criteria.


----------



## rwb500

great! thanks everyone! the hermanns was one that initially stood out to me.

i will definitely offer it plenty of outdoor time, when its nice out. i really do plan on being a good keeper. i haven't done much reading yet because i wanted a few species to focus on, and now i have some!

the 1m2f situation is one i am very familiar with from fishkeeping, and yeah i will always be ready to separate them if i need to. tortoises are a little easier to catch than fish in a reef tank! but these are things that i will read all about in the coming months.


----------



## Utah Lynn

Good Luck. BTW, I've never seen a Tortoise that wasn't attractive.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi rwb500:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

What would you like us to call you?

And may we know appx. where in the world you are?


----------



## rwb500

sorry, I'm Ross from Baltimore. I'll update my signature.


----------



## Atlas325

I love my Russian and upon introduction with another Russian of the opposite sex they just kinda mingled. Hahaha Russian's are good for beginners too.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall

Atlas325 said:


> I love my Russian and upon introduction with another Russian of the opposite sex they just kinda mingled. Hahaha Russian's are good for beginners too.



"Mingle"? 

A tactful way of expressing the concept of biological urges... 













Which reminds me...Valentine's Day is right around the corner!


----------



## Atlas325

Terry Allan Hall said:


> Atlas325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love my Russian and upon introduction with another Russian of the opposite sex they just kinda mingled. Hahaha Russian's are good for beginners too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Mingle"?
> 
> A tactful way of expressing the concept of biological urges...
> 
> Which reminds me...Valentine's Day is right around the corner!
Click to expand...


Hahaha, no no, as in one dug a hole the other ate XD


----------



## Terry Allan Hall

Atlas325 said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atlas325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love my Russian and upon introduction with another Russian of the opposite sex they just kinda mingled. Hahaha Russian's are good for beginners too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Mingle"?
> 
> A tactful way of expressing the concept of biological urges...
> 
> Which reminds me...Valentine's Day is right around the corner!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha, no no, as in one dug a hole the other ate XD
Click to expand...


Give 'em time...and while you're waiting, consider getting a few more females, otherwise your male will LITERALLY "romance" your female to death!


----------



## cdmay

Just adding my two cents...I agree with the other recommendations that either Russian or Hermann's tortoises are good choices for your proposed situation. 
I've never kept Russians before but I've kept and bred Hermann's for a number of years and they are one of my favorite species to keep. The males are full of themselves and remain rather small.
If you can obtain WELL ESTABLISHED Russians they are probably a good bet too.


----------

